# Cutting Wood



## Brisketandbutts (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I was curious what you guys use to cut your wood. Sometimes depending on how my fire is burning, I want to add a smaller chunk of wood so I cut one of the logs in half. What do you guys use to cut your Oaks and stuff? I was looking at buying a Miter/Chop Saw for this, I'm not sure what size to get but my local Home Depot has a 10 inch blade Ryobi Miter Saw on sale for $129 and I was thinking that this may be sufficient. Any input on what you guys use would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## JJS (Apr 8, 2019)

Chop saw will work fine, I have used one several times


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 8, 2019)

12” would be better but 10” works also just depends on the size chunks u want. Cut with the axe to reduce the diameter then chop saw is what I do. Another way  is cut 2”-3” cookies with your chainsaw let dry 2-6 months then cut size the pizza you need. This speed dries the wood also
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
speed drying this cherry and it will be very easy to break into chunks with the axe on a little splitting stump. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I get some nice chunks out if this and will crack easy with a axe


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 9, 2019)

Chainsaw (and bar oil) never touches my smoking wood.  Ax or Swede saw for the manly.  Sawzall with the timber blade when no one is looking


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2019)

I either split my wood down to a smaller split, or for my gasser I use a chop saw to make 1" thick discs.
I think you will be happier with a 12" chop saw. I have both a 12" & a 10", and a lot of times the 10" won't go all the way thru.
Al


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 9, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Chainsaw (and bar oil) never touches my smoking wood.  Ax or Swede saw for the manly.  Sawzall with the timber blade when no one is looking


I use my chainsaw with stihl bar oil and no problems


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 9, 2019)

When I used to make a lot of chunks for people I used either the chop saw (like others said) or a Sawzall and put the wood in a vise to hold it for me.  If going the chop saw route like others said get the 12" I already had the tools and use them for other projects to.
Since usually dealing with logs or whole trees to get wood for my Lang I use a chain saw and wood splitter and I can make small enough diameter splits with it nothing else is required.


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 9, 2019)

I use a miter saw.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 9, 2019)

For a chopping block I just use a nice tough looking piece of oak. Nice and light for moving around when putting it away. Used to use a bigger one but it not needed unless it stays in the same spot. I keep in the garage and move it around, might look little small but works good


----------



## Brisketandbutts (Apr 9, 2019)

Awesome, thank you everyone for the replies. I recently ordered a new stick burner that is quite a bit larger than what I have dealt with in the past. I'm hoping my presplit logs from my wood guy will work because it is a larger smoker, but will look into a good axe and stump to split as needed and then wait for a 12-inch miter saw to go on sale or to find one used in my area. Thanks!


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 9, 2019)

A good size hatchet is enough for resplitting the wood. But normal axe works aswell.  If  you got some really tough stuff you can barrow my 24 pound maul. What kind of wood are u cooking with?


----------



## Brisketandbutts (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm looking at Oak primarily, I may look into expanding to other woods as my wood guy gets more.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 9, 2019)

Apology to OP.
I misread your question as chainsaw, not chop saw.
Chop saw is a handy tool.  Agree with others, "bigger is better".



motolife313 said:


> I use my chainsaw with stihl bar oil and no problems


I don't have a problem with anyone using a chainsaw for smoking wood.  Just my preference to use other tools that don't leave residue.
I would gladly eat your food if you invited me for supper.


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have a 12 inch dewalt and I love that damn thing.  Although its expensive but it's a great tool for all kinds of things.


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 10, 2019)

Check Amazon. It's not known for being a power tool retailer but I have scored some of my best deals on there. Including my 12" DeWalt chopsaw.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 10, 2019)

Ryobi 40v electric chainsaw with mineral oil in the reservoir.


----------



## jdixon (Oct 23, 2022)

motolife313 said:


> 12” would be better but 10” works also just depends on the size chunks u want. Cut with the axe to reduce the diameter then chop saw is what I do. Another way  is cut 2”-3” cookies with your chainsaw let dry 2-6 months then cut size the pizza you need. This speed dries the wood also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking for recommendations on tools that will make firewood harvesting easier. What do you recommend brand/length/material wise for:


----------

